# Has anyone tried Flavoured coffee beans?



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

As some of you may know, the Christkindelmarkt has arrived in Leeds.

I noticed a stall that sells a variety of flavoured coffee beans and wouldnt mind giving them a try.

Just wanted to see if anyone has tried flavoured beans before?

Chris


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If you do, don't put them anywhere near your regular grinder. It takes forever to get the horrible flavour out of them. I had some about 10 years ago and vowed never to have any every again. I only had one cup I think then just gave the rest of the bag away. I'm just sayin'


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

By what you have said, i am already put off. If i were to give them a try i would put them through the Dualit grinder now i have my MC2.

Anyone else tried them?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Oddly enough the other day at work, another barista was saying about mint flavoured coffee beans, I was disgusted at the thought of ruining beans, but intrigued to try them at the same time!


----------

